# toilet wax rings



## AbeBarker (Jan 3, 2007)

I find myself needing to move toilets with no plumber available. So I take the liberty of putting a new wax ring and waterline on.
Question
Is it better to flip the toilet upside down in order to get that wax ring on real good?

Or place that ring on the flange and have the awkward task of placing the toilet onto those flange bolts while hoping the wax ring is lining right onto the toilet?

I'm afraid flipping the toilet upside down might throw the ballcock and all that out of allignment.

I've got two different opinions from two different plumbers.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

We sit the wax on the flange, set toilet after, never had a problem.


----------



## QWIKWHIP (Nov 28, 2006)

Ron The Plumber said:


> We sit the wax on the flange, set toilet after, never had a problem.


Ditto. :thumbsup:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Me too! Never heard of it being done the other way around.


----------



## PIPES (Nov 8, 2006)

Abe, you already have a few under you belt by now, if none of them have failed , keep on doing it the way you feel comfortable. For all those who have not seen the wax to upside down bowl method , look at the box the wax seal comes in next time. LMAO 
I put the wax on the flange first also.


----------



## QWIKWHIP (Nov 28, 2006)

PIPES said:


> Abe, you already have a few under you belt by now, if none of them have failed , keep on doing it the way you feel comfortable. For all those who have not seen the wax to upside down bowl method , look at the box the wax seal comes in next time. LMAO
> I put the wax on the flange first also.


Oh I know that, the box indead tells you to put it on the bowl. But it's much easier the other way and I've never once had an issue.


----------



## AbeBarker (Jan 3, 2007)

I sure am impressed with your trade. I'm a bit upset that I can't indulge in it. My only opurtunity is my own house. Nothing more exciting than getting up on a saturday and putting more ball valves in the basement. I'm in a bit of a bind on my tub faucet. Inside the wall sprung a leak while the pipes froze during the sale of the house. A radiator even burst. I bought the house from an old school Italian tile guy. Behind the tile was an inch of cement on the sharpest wire mesh I've ever cut my hands on. I got the fixture out and soldered in a new one. Being an idiot I melted some important gasket inside the fixture so when I turned the water on that thing leaked worse than it did before. My plumber came over and put a new gasket thingy majig in and told me to avoid plumbing. So now the shower faucet works good but I soldered everything not in line with the plane tile wall surface. I replace the the plastic taped around the hole every three months or so. It doesn't leak mind you. One of these days I'll have to take it out and try for round two.

It's nice being a homeowner


----------



## highgear (Jan 6, 2005)

Ring on 1st, then toilet.


----------



## Sewerologist (Dec 25, 2006)

Definately wax on flange first. Ignore the box instructions. Like anyone reads instructions anyway:laughing: Wax won't stick to wet surfaces. Make sure everything is dry. Set toilet first without wax and see how much wobble is there and shim accordingly. Lift toilet back up and leave shims in place. Place wax on flange. Take MEASUREMENTS. You want at least 1/4", 3/8" of wax smash. More is ok if it doesn't restrict bowl hole. If set on ceramic or concrete, glue that sucker to the floor (sealer of some sort around the bowl edge) Remember, wax only smashes once, if the toilet moves it will leak. The MOST important part of a toilet setting is MAKE SURE IT DOESN'T MOVE when you're done. No wiggle, no wobble. Done deal.

Don't worry, there will be other things to fix in the house down the road. Guess who they'll call..........the guy who finally fixed the crapper:clap:


----------

